# General > Literature >  books from me...

## brandy

Just thought i would give you a link to my books. 
A little steamy for some, They are erotic romance, but go on have a sneaky read! 
lol
enjoy!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/J.B.-Miller/...4614820&sr=8-1

----------

